#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Частный книгообмен e-book’ами

## pnkv

Я тут затеял частный книгообмен e-book’ами, в том числе и по буддийской тематике. Кто хочет внести свой вклад в дело перевода в электронный вид необходимой литературы, пишите. 

Подробности на сайте:
http://chk58.narod.ru/index.htm

Или на форуме Восточного полушария:
http://polusharie.com/?id=pnkv-1083344681;board=bkrs
в темах «ЧК» и «Рассылка для пользователей ПБ-ЧК».

----------


## PampKin Head

по теме:



> Альтернатива этому одна всего - общество, где каждый сможет скопировать своим друзьям для своего и их удовольствия любую хорошую или полезную вещь; общество всеобщей радости, вседозволенности и тотальной оральной гратификации.



Миша Вербицкий 
АНТИКОПИРАЙТ 
Книга четвертая: 

НОВОСТИ КОНЦА СВЕТА 
http://imperium.lenin.ru/LENIN/32/C/c4.html

Право читать
(The Right to Read) 
Ричард Столмен (Richard Stallman) 
Сергей Короп (пер. с англ.) 

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.ru.html

антикультурологический еженедельник 
:ЛЕНИН: 
http://imperium.lenin.ru/LENIN/

----------


## PampKin Head

> Выпущенная фирмой Адоб электронная версия "Алисы в стране чудес" содержит запрет копировать любые куски текста, распечатывать его, давать его почитать кому-либо, *и даже зачитывать купленную книгу вслух*; нарушение этого запрета являет собой уголовное преступление.



скрин с запретами -> http://www.pigdogs.org/art/adobe.jpg

 :Big Grin:  




> http://lib.ru/PELEWIN/pokolenie.txt 
> 
> 
> Все мысли, которые  могут  прийти  в  голову  при  чтении данной  книги,  являются  объектом  авторского   права.   Их
>      нелицензированное обдумывание запрещается.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Выпущенная фирмой Адоб электронная версия "Алисы в стране чудес" содержит запрет копировать любые куски текста, распечатывать его, давать его почитать кому-либо, и даже зачитывать купленную книгу вслух; нарушение этого запрета являет собой уголовное преступление. 
> 
> скрин с запретами -> http://www.pigdogs.org/art/adobe.jpg


Это неправда. В одной из первой версий программы Adobe Acrobat eBook Reader была неясная формулировка 
"This book cannot be read aloud".

Сейчас эта формулировка уточнена:
"You may not use the Read Aloud button to listen to this book".
http://www.planetpdf.com/mainpage.asp?webpageid=2077
http://www.hubcanada.com/story_6285_15
http://www.lessig.org/content/standa...,22914,00.html
http://www.louiseferguson.com/articles/art-ip.htm

Никакого запрета зачитывать книги вслух не было и нет.

Кого и зачем Вы пытаетесь напугать?

К чему эти ссылки на фантазии про общество, где у людей не будет возможности получить образование из-за отсутствия "права читать"?

Давайте я Вам лучше расскажу про реальную ситуацию, которая уже сложилась.

В Советском Союзе со скрипом, но действовала бюрократическая система издания востоковедческих книг.
Авторы и переводчики получали вознаграждение через систему академических институтов. Из-за "железного занавеса" научный уровень ученых неизбежно падал.

С разрушением бюрократической системы и переходом к плутократии ученые потеряли поддержку через централизованные каналы, и значительная их часть переехала в страны Запада. Из-за некоторой отсталости их работы часто уступают работам западных ученых.

В плутократической системе права ученых защищаются лишь как права собственности на авторские произведения. 
Поскольку в системе ничего не меняют, а авторские права по привычке игнорируют, то отечественные производители интеллектуальных продуктов ориентируются на западный рынок. Они по опыту знают, что на отечественном рынке их продукты разворуют.

В результате страны бывшего СССР теряют отечественных производителей интеллектуальных продуктов, и вынуждены зависеть от иностранных производителей интеллектуальных продуктов. Вначале иностранные производители смотрят сквозь пальцы на воровство. Ворованные продукты, низкие по стоимости, вытесняют отечественные разработки. Затем иностранные производители начинают диктовать свои цены.

Если бы не массовое воровство, то возможно, и не создалась бы ситуация, когда страна во многом оказалась интеллектуальной колонией стран Запада.

Поддерживать воровство и дальше означает усугублять эту ситуацию.

Решать эту проблему нужно не через "экспроприацию" типа большевистской "забрать и поделить поровну", а через многогранное изучение сложившейся ситуации, системный анализ перспектив, и выработку оптимального законодательства, защищающего одновременно и права создателей интеллектуальных продуктов, и права их потребителей, с устранением незаконного узурпирования авторских прав посредниками типа фирмы Adobe.

Причем для книг в пространстве Интернета нужно особое законодательство, заметно отличающееся от законодательства для книг в физическом пространстве.
Здесь недопустимы ни узурпация прав, ни пренебрежение ими.

----------


## PampKin Head

тема была про то, что:

1. обмен ебуками незаконен (в частности);
2. тема немного раскрыта текстами, приведенными выше...

Никто никого ни к чему не призывал...

P.S. А "'Это неправда" о чем? Можно копировать/распечатывать/... или нет уголовной ответственности?




> Adobe quickly corrected this impression. It did not mean, its representatives insisted, to restrict the right to read the book aloud. That was a data-entry error. And more fundamentally, "read aloud" does not mean read aloud. When Adobe says "read aloud" they mean "Read Aloud" - which refers to a voice function within the eBook Reader software that enables it to "speak" the book aloud. So by this "permission" not to "read aloud," what Adobe meant was that its reader did not have the capacity to "read aloud" the electronic text. "Permission" means "capacity."


 :Big Grin:

----------


## pnkv

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *тема была про то, что:
> 
> 1. обмен ебуками незаконен (в частности);
> 2. тема немного раскрыта текстами, приведенными выше...
> 
> Никто никого ни к чему не призывал...*


Всё это, конечно, хорошо, но, честно говоря, не по теме. Лучше бы кто-нибудь отсканил вторую часть Абхидхармакоши. А то третьей и четвертой части навалом везде (бумажной в смысле), а второй в изрядном дефиците.

Про копирайт можно рассуждать долго, но без всяких практических последствий. Для себя я этот вопрос решил. Кому интересно, может ознакомиться.

_http://polusharie.com/?id=pnkv-1093242315;board=china_literature;action=display;num=1061474651;start=0

Не поддерживает у вас форум длинные ссылки, ручками поправьте. Там пробел убрать и знак переноса. 


Так что, хорошо бы поскрипеть сканером, как в свое время Иван Федоров скрипел липовым станком

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё это, конечно, хорошо, но, честно говоря, не по теме. Лучше бы кто-нибудь отсканил вторую часть Абхидхармакоши. А то третьей и четвертой части навалом везде (бумажной в смысле), а второй в изрядном дефиците.


Так это и есть нарушение закона о копирайте, и воровство...

как бы...

----------


## pnkv

> Так это и есть нарушение закона о копирайте, и воровство...


Нарушение закона – не есть преступление, если закон выгоден только узкому кругу лиц, а не всему обществу. 

В США увеличение срока копирайта до 70 лет было пролоббировано фирмой Дисней, когда на мышь у них права истекали. А мы (в смысле законодатели) как попки эту глупость повторяем, ради равнения на запад.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нарушение закона – не есть воровство, если закон выгоден только узкому кругу лиц, а не всему обществу.


Это весьма здорово рассказывать в нашем "самом справедливом и самом гуманном суде".... 

А также размышлять, что нарушив некоторые законы США, не стоит ездить в некоторые страны...

----------


## Ассаджи

> P.S. А "'Это неправда" о чем? Можно копировать/распечатывать/... или нет уголовной ответственности?


Неправда, что 




> Выпущенная фирмой Адоб электронная версия "Алисы в стране чудес" содержит запрет копировать любые куски текста, распечатывать его, давать его почитать кому-либо, и даже зачитывать купленную книгу вслух; нарушение этого запрета являет собой уголовное преступление.


Куски этого текста можно копировать и распечатывать, и т. д., просто в данной версии электронной книги не заложены такие возможности. Уголовной ответственности тоже никакой нет.




> Нарушение закона – не есть преступление, если закон выгоден только узкому кругу лиц, а не всему обществу.


Где же тут все общество? Последние энтузиасты переводят и издают Абхидхармакошу, но и у них могут опуститься руки.
Что тогда? За неимением русских воровать книги на английском, как это уже начали делать новомодные экспроприаторы?




> В США увеличение срока копирайта до 70 лет было пролоббировано фирмой Дисней, когда на мышь у них права истекали. А мы (в смысле законодатели) как попки эту глупость повторяем, ради равнения на запад.


Так надо менять законодательство. Воровство лишь усугубляет ситуацию, создавая зависимость от ворованных продуктов.

Почему бы вместо "частной коллекции", выгодной для "узкого круга лиц", не сделать взаимовыгодный проект?

Например, договориться с авторами и переводчиками востоковедческой литературы, и создать на законных основаниях электронное издательство с весьма доступными ценами на книги, без огромных комиссионных посредникам.
Тогда дело пойдет веселее.

----------


## До

//Что тогда? За неимением русских воровать книги на английском, как это уже начали делать новомодные экспроприаторы?

Это кто такие?

----------


## pnkv

> Последние энтузиасты переводят и издают Абхидхармакошу, но и у них могут опуститься руки.


Я, конечно, не знаю точной ситуации и цифр. Но всё-таки думаю, что переводчики Абхидхармакоши не делали и не сделают себе состояние на издании перевода (в независимости от того существуют пиратские версии или нет). Уж больно предмет специфический и интересен немногим. Такие издания по определению убыточны. Взгляните на любое из них, и вы увидите надпись типа этой «Издание осуществлено при поддержке…» 

В любом случае бумажные издания подобных книг (говорю за себя) я всегда покупал и покупаю, независимо от того есть в сети ее электронная копия или нет. И бумажная, и электронная книга имеют свои достоинства и недостатки. 




> Так надо менять законодательство. Воровство лишь усугубляет ситуацию, создавая зависимость от ворованных продуктов.


Давайте скажем прямо. Дело не в законах, а в воровском строе. Научные книгоиздания должны финансироваться государством. При современном строе, основанном на культе наживы диалог не возможен.




> Например, договориться с авторами и переводчиками востоковедческой литературы, и создать на законных основаниях электронное издательство с весьма доступными ценами на книги, без огромных комиссионных посредникам.


Утопия.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я, конечно, не знаю точной ситуации и цифр. Но всё-таки думаю, что переводчики Абхидхармакоши не делали и не сделают себе состояние на издании перевода (в независимости от того существуют пиратские версии или нет). Уж больно предмет специфический и интересен немногим. Такие издания по определению убыточны. Взгляните на любое из них, и вы увидите надпись типа этой «Издание осуществлено при поддержке…»


Спонсорская поддержка таких книг в основном идет на бумагу и типографию, а переводчики мало что получают.

При электронном издании затрат на бумагу и типографию нет, и поэтому издание неизбежно получается прибыльным. Спонсорская поддержка оказывается необязательна, и при толковом подходе к делу можно таким образом издать книги, которые практически нереально издать на бумаге.




> Давайте скажем прямо. Дело не в законах, а в воровском строе. Научные книгоиздания должны финансироваться государством.


Строй изменился, и это надолго. Следующий ожидаемый строй, -- технократия, -- тоже не радует перспективами.
Научное книгоиздание больше не будет финансироваться государством в том объеме, как это было раньше.




> При современном строе, основанном на культе наживы диалог не возможен.


Какой именно диалог Вы имеете в виду?

Наш с Вами уже происходит, и это радует.

Скажем, я переводчик, а Вы читатель. На данный момент Вы говорите, что какие бы переводы я ни издал, Вы их в одностороннем порядке отсканируете и разместите в инете. В ответ я говорю, что не собираюсь ничего переводить для таких читателей.

Речь идет о том, чтобы найти взаимовыгодные варианты, выгодные для авторов, переводчиков и читателей, а не для посредников, и такие варианты вполне возможны.




> Утопия.


Почему Вы считаете, что это утопия?

В России (не говоря уже о странах Запада) существует много электронных издательств, и электронные книги (особенно для портативных компьютеров) становятся всё более популярными.
Вполне реально обеспечить такую защиту эл-книг, при которой их будет проще покупать, чем взламывать.
Качество отображения букв на современных компьютерах начинает превосходить качество печати на бумаге.

И пока мы тут с Вами спорим, посредники, не имеющие никакого отношения к авторам и переводчикам, зарабатывают деньги на чужих трудах.

Мы с друзьями провели пробный проект -- некоторое время перевод "Слова Будды" http://dhamma.ru/lib/wob/word.htm
распространялся как электронная книга. При толковой организации работы вполне реально издание целой серии книг.




> //Что тогда? За неимением русских воровать книги на английском, как это уже начали делать новомодные экспроприаторы?
> 
> Это кто такие?


Есть люди, которые сканируют защищенные авторским правом английские книги и размещают их в русском инете.

По сути, это очередное проявление близорукой склонности к "халявности". Я назвал их "экспроприаторами", потому что они гордо продолжают дело Ленина и Швондера --демагогические лозунги "экспроприировать экспроприированное", "грабь награбленное", "земля -- крестьянам, фабрики -- рабочим, книги -- читателям".

На деле, если всё "забрать и поделить поровну", то получается тихо загнивающее общество псевдоравенства, в котором мы имели удовольствие жить.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Куски этого текста можно копировать и распечатывать, и т. д., просто в данной версии электронной книги не заложены такие возможности. Уголовной ответственности тоже никакой нет.


Ок... Если я сниму защиту с этого pdf, то могу ли я копировать, передовать, воспроизводить легально(а такие возможности появятся)?

Кста, о чтении вслух: если я ее прочитаю вслух и с помошью моего компа с легально купленной прогой по распознованию голоса воспроизведу это, буду копировать\давать кому либо\распространять, будет ли это легально?

В данном случае вопрос о копирайте сводится к снятию парольной защиты с данного файла (а такие средства есть)...

Уголовная ответственность наступает, если ты нарушил законодательство какой-либо страны (в данном случае о копирайте)... Реальность показывает, что актуально сесть можно и за бутылку водки, украденную из сельского магазина, и за многомиллиардные махинации... Особливо если попасть под "рекламную компанию по борьбе с нарушителями авторских прав"...

P.S. Наступает новая эпоха... И было бы смешно смотреть на потуги корпораций-гигантов (не принимающих лекарства от жадности) сохранить старые способы извлечения сверхприбылей, если бы иногда это не было слишком печально для отдельных индивидуумов.

P.S.S. 


> http://www.structurise.com/img/sklepto.gif
> http://structurise.com/klepto.exe
> 
> 
> Kleptomania 2.5 (500 кб) - отличная программа для захвата текста и графики. Причем в первом случае захватывается именно текст (на скриншоте выделенное можно скопировать потом в любое место, где поддерживается вставка содержимого буфера). 
> 
> C помощью Kleptomania можно захватить любой текст даже в том месте, где буфер обмена не "поддерживается" - текст системных сообщений, диалогов программ, программ-установщиков и т.д. (пример, опять же, на скриншоте). Кроме этого программа автоматически подсчитает кол-во строк, слов, символов и сумму чисел. Проста, удобна, многофункциональна (рекомендую посмотреть пример работы на оффсайте тут.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   Вот такой вот "витамин" для Адобе и ее Алисы без капаситисов!

----------


## pnkv

Никто ни проводил исследований, насколько пиратская оцифровка научных книг влияет на объем их продаж. Лично у меня такое впечатление, что очень незначительно. Работать с бумажной книгой намного удобней, а читать ее электронный вариант можно только от безысходности, когда бумажный вариант труднодоступен. Единственное достоинство электронных версий – удобство работы с большими массивами информации. 

Разумеется, приобретение легальной электронной версии весьма соблазнительно хотя бы в силу профессиональной верстки, когда, например, санскритские термины набраны на деванагари или правильно транскрибированы. 

Только у меня большие сомнения, что на данном этапе в России возможно электронное книгоиздание. Да и на Западе оно отнюдь не процветает. Это дело сдвинется с мертвой точки только при очень развитой системе электронных платежей.




> При электронном издании затрат на бумагу и типографию нет, и поэтому издание неизбежно получается прибыльным. Спонсорская поддержка оказывается необязательна, и при толковом подходе к делу можно таким образом издать книги, которые практически нереально издать на бумаге.


Так, я собственно, лишь потребитель. Будут предложения, будет и спрос.  А пока есть спрос, но нет предложений. 




> Какой именно диалог Вы имеете в виду?


Я имел в виду диалог с властью предержащих.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ок... Если я сниму защиту с этого pdf, то могу ли я копировать, передовать, воспроизводить легально(а такие возможности появятся)?


Всё можете. Непонятно только, зачем это делать. На "Алису" давно сняты авторские права, и электронный текст с иллюстрациями есть в свободном доступе проекта Гутенберг.

http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/People/rgs/alice-table.html
http://www.gutenberg.net/dirs/etext97/alice30h.htm

----------


## PampKin Head

> Всё можете. Непонятно только, зачем это делать. На "Алису" давно сняты авторские права, и электронный текст с иллюстрациями есть в свободном доступе проекта Гутенберг.


Алиса - лишь частный случай... Вопрос ставился немного шире...




> По сути, это очередное проявление близорукой склонности к "халявности". Я назвал их "экспроприаторами", потому что они гордо продолжают дело Ленина и Швондера --демагогические лозунги "экспроприировать экспроприированное", "грабь награбленное", "земля -- крестьянам, фабрики -- рабочим, книги -- читателям".


А надо как в Англии пару веков назад: украл 5 фунтов - и на виселицу, джигу танцевать...

Или продолжить дело дядюшки Джо: хороший нарушитель копирайта - это мертвый нарушитель копирайта... И согнать всех тех, кто избирателями не является, в резервации, потому как они  - не люди... Вот и останется "золотой миллиард" законопослушного жвачного  стада...

А лучше еще в стиле Хиросимы и Нагасаки на каждого неудачника - экспроприатора - сбросить по атомной бомбе!

In God we trust...

P.S. LENIN forever!!! Потому как русскую классику перечитываю...

всем поклоникам сверх меры частной собственности и западного образа жизни читать обязательно -> "Манипуляция сознанием" http://www.kara-murza.ru/books/manipul/manipul_word.zip 


http://www.kara-murza.ru/index.htm

----------


## pnkv

Давайте не слишком увлекаться проблемой копирайта в абстрактной форме. Если есть конкретные предложения - предлагайте. А агитировать за или против - пустой занятие.

----------


## До

> *Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи* 
> Есть люди, которые сканируют защищенные авторским правом английские книги и размещают их в русском инете.


Говорить "воруют" можно стоя на т.з. - "у меня украли". Т.е. воздействие на чувства, рассуждения, основанные на грубо одностороннем истолковании чегон. Но проблема издания, авторских прав и денег далеко не односторонняя.
_Например:_ библиотеки (не электронные, про которые все и так знают, что это воровство, а обычные), так вот обычные библиотеки, это воровство. Очень много людей могут читать библиотечные книги бесплатно, и никакой прибыли это переводчикам не приносит. Очевидно, что это воровство. Почему срок патента ограничен временем? Почему срок копирайта ограничен временем? Ведь это воровство. Это наверняка очередное проявление какой-нибудь склонности, и если мы будем жить в мире абсолютно без воровства, то это будет расцветающее общество истинного и т.д.




> По сути, это очередное проявление близорукой склонности к "халявности". Я назвал их "экспроприаторами", потому что они гордо продолжают дело Ленина и Швондера --демагогические лозунги "экспроприировать экспроприированное", "грабь награбленное", "земля -- крестьянам, фабрики -- рабочим, книги -- читателям".
> 
> На деле, если *всё* "забрать и поделить поровну", то получается тихо загнивающее общество псевдоравенства, в котором мы имели удовольствие жить.



//Скажем, я переводчик, а Вы читатель. На данный момент Вы говорите, что какие бы переводы я ни издал, Вы их в одностороннем порядке отсканируете и разместите в инете. В ответ я говорю, что не собираюсь ничего переводить для таких читателей.

Переводчик который не переводит - не переводчик.


//И пока мы тут с Вами спорим, посредники, не имеющие никакого отношения к авторам и переводчикам, зарабатывают деньги на чужих трудах.

А сами они, естественно, безделники, только переводчики по настоящему трудятся.


//Качество отображения букв на современных компьютерах начинает превосходить качество печати на бумаге.

72dpi стандартное разрешение всех мониторов, 600dpi и выше - принтеров.

----------


## Anatoly

Отвлечемся немного от идеологической брани  :Smilie: 




> В России (не говоря уже о странах Запада) существует много электронных издательств, и электронные книги (особенно для портативных компьютеров) становятся всё более популярными.
> Вполне реально обеспечить такую защиту эл-книг, при которой их будет проще покупать, чем взламывать.
> Качество отображения букв на современных компьютерах начинает превосходить качество печати на бумаге.


****************************************************
Новости портативной техники  от 26.03.2004
http://www.microbit.ru/news/ 
Sony выпустила электронную книгу LIBRIe на основе дисплея Philips, который использует технологию электронных чернил от E Ink. Эта книга стала первым в мире примером коммерческого применения новой технологии. 

Текст на дисплее LIBRIe легко читается при любом освещении, кроме того, он виден практически под любым углом и выглядит как обычный печатный текст – черный на белом. Разрешение дисплея превышает разрешение дисплеев большинства мобильных устройств и составляет 170 точек на дюйм. 

Особенность дисплеев на основе электронных чернил заключается в том, что они используют энергию только для смены изображения, поэтому всего одной AAA-батарейки книге хватит на отображение более 10 тыс. страниц текста. Еще один плюс технологии – легкость и компактность устройств. 

Книга Sony LIBRIe позволяет скачивать книги из Интернета и способна хранить одновременно до 500 книг. Кроме этого, она оснащена слотом для карт памяти формата Memory Stick, что позволяет носить с собой поистине огромное количество самой разной литературы.
MConline
****************************************************
20 апреля: Первая настоящая электронная книга Sony LIBRIe 1000-EP.
http://www.discman.ru/portanews
Технология E-Ink наконец то получила путевку в жизнь. E-Ink разработала совместно с Philips - Electronic Paper Display. EPD это пластиковый дисплей толщиной с бумажный лист который отображает монохромное изображение с высоким разрешением 170 точек/дюйм, в отличие от 72 точек/дюйм в стандартных ЖК-дисплеях, и при этом после вывода данных не требует подпитки и подсветки. Электронная книга Sony LIBRIe 1000-EP имеет габариты 12,6x19x1,3 см, вес 190 граммов, дисплей с разрешением 600х800 пикселей, встроенную клавиатуру, 10 МБ встроенной памяти, слот Memory Stick Pro (до 512 МБ), USB 2.0 порт. К сожалению, на первых порах можно будет читать только купленные через сервисы Sony книги. Для прочтения 10000 страниц устройство израсходует не более 4 щелочных ААА батареек. Цена первой электронной книги с электронной бумагой (ранее Panasonic выпускал книгу с двумя ЖК дисплеями) составит на первых порах USD375$. Начало продаж на территории Японии - 24 апреля. 
****************************************************

Самое лучшее устройство на настоящее время для чтения электронных книг. Всем ноутбукам и прочим LCD далеко до такого девайса. Оцените возможности. Но появится ли у нас и когда?

----------


## Aleksey

Привет всем. 
Похоже, что против авторского права выступают те, кто сами не знает или не хочет знать, что значит сделать нормальный перевод, сколько это стоит времени и сил. Когда сам по несколько месяцев (или больше) сидишь за переводом, взгляд на эти вещи сильно меняется.
Всех благ

----------


## До

//Похоже, что против авторского права выступают те, кто сами не знает или не хочет знать, что значит сделать нормальный перевод, сколько это стоит времени и сил. 

Точно.

//Когда сам по несколько месяцев (или больше) сидишь за переводом, взгляд на эти вещи сильно меняется.

Когда работаешь несколько месяцев (или больше), взгляд на труд сильно меняется. Похоже, что они и не работают.



//Оцените возможности.

Клёво.

// Но появится ли у нас и когда?

Никогда.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Давайте не слишком увлекаться проблемой копирайта в абстрактной форме. Если есть конкретные предложения - предлагайте. А агитировать за или против - пустой занятие.


pnkv, я Вас уважаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вспоминая SONY и ее "щепитильность", недалеко ушедшую от маразма, в отношении авторских прав (попробуйте забрать что-нибудь не через аудио-выход с MD-плеера), -> "и будет Вам счастие"...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.astronet.ru/db/print/msg/1198374

Авторские права и электронные библиотеки
12.06.2004 11:09 

http://www.svoboda.org/programs/sc/2004/sc.051004.asp

Поправка к закону об авторском праве запрещает электронные интернет-библиотеки

http://net.compulenta.ru/2004/6/15/47545/?ref=left

В Белоруссии начали штрафовать за ссылки в интернете

P.S. 


> //Когда сам по несколько месяцев (или больше) сидишь за переводом, взгляд на эти вещи сильно меняется.
> 
> Когда работаешь несколько месяцев (или больше), взгляд на труд сильно меняется. Похоже, что они и не работают.


Точно подмечено... 
Как в известно поговорке: "Все - [censored],  а я - Д'Артаньян..."

Сформулировав еще раз: 
-= авторские права были, есть и будут, потому как есть авторы
-= использование материала без процедуры, указанной (к примеру на первых страниц печатной книги\текстового файла) - это взятие неданного 
-= напрягает истерия и полицейские меры, связанные с  борьбой за копирайт - хотелось бы чего-то в стиле Срединного Пути...

Тезис: борьба с пиратством и само пиратство - бизнес сопостовимых объемов...

----------


## pnkv

> pnkv, я Вас уважаю.


Спасибо, не уверен, что есть за что ))).  
К авторском праву в современном виде у меня отношение больше отрицательное, хотя позицию переводчиков я тоже понимаю и во многом разделяю. 
Идеальной была бы ситуация, когда государство взяло бы на себя выкуп авторских прав наиболее значимых научных работ, с дальнейшим свободным доступом к текстам в электронном виде. Это сняло бы все противоречия, и устроило бы и авторов, и потребителей.

----------


## Desha

Кажется еще Борхес подметил, что прочитавший произведение становится  соавтором...

Рипнутые фильмы и музычка это ведь тоже взятие неданного?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рипнутые фильмы и музычка это ведь тоже взятие неданного?


Однозначно так...

А кто говорил, чтов Кали-Югу будет легко?




> ... и в ад вернусь я, как к себе домой...





> http://lib.bigmir.net/read.php?e=2081
> 
> Я сказал себе: давай испытаю тебя весельем, -
> Познакомься с благом!
> Но вот - это тоже тщета;
> О смехе промолвил я: он безумен,
> И о веселии: что оно творит?
> Попытался я увлечь свою плоть вином,
> И хотя сердце оставалось мудрым,
> ...

----------


## Ассаджи

> К авторском праву в современном виде у меня отношение больше отрицательное, хотя позицию переводчиков я тоже понимаю и во многом разделяю.


Спасибо.




> Идеальной была бы ситуация, когда государство взяло бы на себя выкуп авторских прав наиболее значимых научных работ, с дальнейшим свободным доступом к текстам в электронном виде. Это сняло бы все противоречия, и устроило бы и авторов, и потребителей.


Человечеству известны три основных формы власти -- аристократия (власть на основании благородного происхождения), меритократия (власть на основании заслуг перед государством), и плутократия (власть на основании накопленной собственности). Время от времени накопившиеся в существующей форме власти противоречия приводят к смене формы власти.

То, о чем Вы пишете, -- активная роль государства, -- возможно при меритократии (бюрократии). Сейчас идет другая фаза, -- плутократия, -- и к ней стоит приспособиться. В этой фазе государство пассивно, и открываются широкие возможности для личной инициативы.

Качественные научные работы не падают с неба, и кто-то за них неизбежно платит. При активной роли государства в меритократии за это платят граждане, с которых взимают большие налоги.

При плутократии роль государства переходит к крупным корпорациям, которые склонны монополизировать права на доступ ко всем ресурсам. Отсюда и несоразмерная добавочная стоимость, о которой писал незабвенный Карл Маркс.

Однако, поскольку при плутократии приоткрыта форточка личной инициативы, то можно обойти противоречие чрезмерной добавочной стоимости за счет прямого взаимодействия производителей и потребителей, и таким образом принести пользу и тем, и другим.

Отсюда и мое предложение электронного издательства с минимальными комиссионными. Когда издатели не будут узурпировать права, то многие авторы, окупив затраты, через некоторое время с удовольствием отдадут произведения в свободный доступ.

----------


## pnkv

> Отсюда и мое предложение электронного издательства с минимальными комиссионными. Когда издатели не будут узурпировать права, то многие авторы, окупив затраты, через некоторое время с удовольствием отдадут произведения в свободный доступ.


Здесь весьма сильно довлеет психологический момент. Зачем платить дороже, когда можно взять бесплатно. У меня большие сомнения, что в настоящее время подобный проект возможен. Более-менее жизнеспособной была бы схема, основанная на микроплатежах, когда стоимость электронной копии приближается к стоимости бумажной газеты при гарантированной качестве верстки и аутентичности оригиналу. Но чтобы такая схема приносила прибыль, требуются условия, которых сейчас нет – доступность интернета из любого пункта, тотальная компьютеризация населения, развитая система банковских интернет-услуг. А сейчас, если даже вы предложите качественный и интересный продукт по символической цене, его купят от силы 15 человек, а затем файл будет свободно выложен в сеть и я буду качать его бесплатно, а не обращаться к вам, и не потому, что мне жалко вам заплатить смешную сумму, а потому, что слишком много мороки с перечислением этой суммы на ваш счет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Буддист!

Учи тибетский\пали\японский\китайский\английский - язык Дхармы!

Помни! 
Что "книжное знание" не приводит к Освобождению...

Остальным - готовить web many на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Здесь весьма сильно довлеет психологический момент. Зачем платить дороже, когда можно взять бесплатно.


Получается, что основные ограничения -- не в отсутствии тотальной компьютеризации, а в воровской "халявной" ментальности и слабой защите авторских прав.

Думаю, электронное издательство может преодолеть эти ограничения, если наберется опыта в защите прав авторов в судебном порядке.

А развитые системы платежей уже есть -- очень легко, например, подключиться к системе Яндекс-Деньги 
http://money.yandex.ru/ и использовать её.

В крупных городах карточки этой системы можно даже заказать с бесплатной доставкой на дом.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Думаю, электронное издательство может преодолеть эти ограничения, если наберется опыта в защите прав авторов в судебном порядке.


Это зачем же? 

Давайте следовать опыту дхармических предков: закупка оригинала, перевод и электронное издание делается на деньги спонсоров (и будет им благо - относительное и абсолютное), а далее - free of charge\only for free distribution... Чем плоха такая схема?

Зачем создавать ситуацию, в которой человек будет нарушать авторские права и пестовать "халявную ментальность", а мы будем набираться опыта в борьбе?

P.S. К примеру  "приобретение опыта в борьбе" с нелегальным наркооборотом привело к весьма плачевной ситуации в обществе...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Давайте следовать опыту дхармических предков: закупка оригинала, перевод и электронное издание делается на деньги спонсоров (и будет им благо - относительное и абсолютное), а далее - free of charge\only for free distribution... Чем плоха такая схема?


Хорошая схема. Иногда действительно находятся спонсоры.
Например, то же "Слово Будды" было издано при поддержке спонсора.

Спонсоров надо беречь  :Smilie:

----------


## pnkv

> Получается, что основные ограничения -- не в отсутствии тотальной компьютеризации, а в воровской "халявной" ментальности и слабой защите авторских прав.


Можно конечно и так сказать. Только книги ведь не хлебобулочные изделия. Если у человека на компьютере 100 гигабайт книг, например, по математике – это не значит, что он их из коллекционных побуждений собирал. Что лучше, соблюдать авторское право и иметь фрагментарную информацию по интересующему тебя вопросу, или не соблюдать его, но быть в курсе всех последних веяний? 




> на деньги спонсоров (и будет им благо - относительное и абсолютное)


у спонсоров уже есть все блага - и относительные и абсолютные )))

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если у человека на компьютере 100 гигабайт книг, например, по математике – это не значит, что он их из коллекционных побуждений собирал. Что лучше, соблюдать авторское право и иметь фрагментарную информацию по интересующему тебя вопросу, или не соблюдать его, но быть в курсе всех последних веяний?


Ответ ясен -- лучше всего соблюдать авторское право и быть в курсе всех последних веяний.

Как ни парадоксально, воровство в долгосрочной перспективе ведет к уменьшению количества доступных книг, так как не поощряет авторов и переводчиков.

Так что разумная оплата труда в конечном итоге помогает "быть в курсе всех последних веяний".

----------


## PampKin Head

> у спонсоров уже есть все блага - и относительные и абсолютные


абсолютные отсутствуют....

Дополнение к первичной схеме:

-= перевод и публикация делаются, как было описано выше;
-= далее издается электронный вариант с небольшим текстиком о том, что "если к вам попал данный экземпляр электронного издания, то donations are welcame..."

Буддисты - люди пытающиеся следовать учению Будд, поэтому про Парамиту\Парами даяния слышали... И им проще будет сделать донейшн, чем мучиться раскаянием за содеянное... Самое странное, что такой вариант работает даже и с небуддистами.... Мой знакомый зачел прочел электронный вариант книжки про чеченскую войну, пошел и сделал соответствущий перевод на счет автора...

А авторское право своей областью действия должно иметь *коммерческое использование*... К примеру, плохо ли если Ваш перевод переиздадут на деньги спонсоров для распростронения *без получения прибыли*?

Далее, представте себе ситуацию, что переводчики Канона с санскрита на тибетский продвигали бы тему о "авторском праве" на перевод! Тогда тоже вполне существовали товарно-денежные отношения, и можно было бы "фишку двигать"...

Основная проблема этой схемы в том, что переводчики и издатели не просто хотят издавать буддийскую литературу, но и реализоваться в этой жизни, как обычные сансарные люди. С покупкой жилья, поездками за границу, обучением детей и тд. и тп. На сегодняшний день прибыль от издания буддийской литературы (кроме академических изданий) много больше 20-30%. И хочется иметь еще больше... В стиле Билли Гейтса. Сваяли системку и продавай - лицензии... (Но ведь есть еще орen source, GUI, некоммерческие *nix системы)... Но если все так, то не проще ли переводить Стивена Кинга и зарубежную фантастику\фэнтези?

Если я в чем то неправ, приношу свои извенения...

По поводу организации процесса:
делается сайтик (у Вас он уже есть) типа Free Dharma e-book Publication, и на нем не просто собирают деньги на процесс перевода, а проводиться сбор денег на перевод *конкретных* книг (электронные\обычные платежи)... Объявляется бюджет перевода и электронного издания, в онлайне показывается, сколько собрали. Как только набирается сумма - следует перевод и электронное издание. Все. Вопрос издания закрыт с нулевым балансом. Далее идут пожертвования от правоверных буддистов, которые пользуются этим текстом. Все это идет в фонд электронного издательства, как *некоммерческого партнерства* (есть такой вид в российском законодательстве). 

Боятся, что электронные варианты будут конкурировать с бумажными - беспочвенно... Это все от пренебрежения принятием лекарства от жадности....

Чем плоха такая схема?

P.S. Еще раз: не надо создавать ситуацию, в который люди будут нарушать авторские права. Не надо считать большинство носителями халявной идеологии.

P.S.S. Аналогичная схема работает в организации ретритов в традиции У БА Кхина... Я имею ввиду забугорье. У нас, как всегда, - специфика...

Итого: Dhamma works (словами Гоенки)! Нужно только в это поверить...

----------


## До

Ассаджи, вот вы пишите воровство то, воровство сё. О каком воровстве речь?

Если кто то незаконно издает чужую книгу, то да, может быть, это воровство. Если копирайт не истек. Но, что то такие случаи не на слуху.

Если человек читает книгу какое же тут воровство? Так если я даю бумажную книгу друзьям почитать то это, что ли тоже воровство по вашему и воровская ментальность?

Про обмен электронными книгами - очень сложная тема, в каждом конкретном случае нужно разбираться, если вы всё гребете под "воровство", то это несколько странно.

Или вы округляете обмен до воровства потому, что вам так легче думать?

----------


## Ассаджи

> -= перевод и публикация делаются, как было описано выше;
> -= далее издается электронный вариант с небольшим текстиком о том, что "если к вам попал данный экземпляр электронного издания, то donations are welcame..."


В бесплатно распространяемом "Слове Будды" есть подобный текст.




> А авторское право своей областью действия должно иметь *коммерческое использование*... К примеру, плохо ли если Ваш перевод переиздадут на деньги спонсоров для распростронения *без получения прибыли*?


Речь идет не обо мне (лично я много чего перевожу и так), а о русскоязычных переводчиках вообще. И о том, что они, не получая вознаграждения за работу, перестают переводить. 




> Далее, представте себе ситуацию, что переводчики Канона с санскрита на тибетский продвигали бы тему о "авторском праве" на перевод!


Я думаю, что если бы современным переводчикам создали те же условия, -- жилье, питание и штат переписчиков, -- то они тоже бы не задумывались об авторских правах  :Wink: 




> Основная проблема этой схемы в том, что переводчики и издатели не просто хотят издавать буддийскую литературу, но и реализоваться в этой жизни, как обычные сансарные люди. С покупкой жилья, поездками за границу, обучением детей и тд. и тп. На сегодняшний день прибыль от издания буддийской литературы (кроме академических изданий) много больше 20-30%. И хочется иметь еще больше...


О чем Вы говорите, какие поездки за границу. Вот возьмем конкретный пример -- книгу "Простыми словами о внимательности" стараются издать уже несколько лет.
Переводчик много книг перевел бесплатно. Если книгу издадут, то гонорара ни на какую заграницу не хватит (кроме разве что Украины или Беларуси).




> делается сайтик (у Вас он уже есть) типа Free Dharma e-book Publication, и на нем не просто собирают деньги на процесс перевода, а проводиться сбор денег на перевод *конкретных* книг (электронные\обычные платежи)...


Такой сайт уже есть -- http://dhamma.ru/bps/publish/index.html




> Объявляется бюджет перевода и электронного издания, в онлайне показывается, сколько собрали. Как только набирается сумма - следует перевод и электронное издание.


На данный момент переводчики предпочитают бумажное издание. Электронные издания зачастую взламывают, и некому приструнивать взломщиков.




> Все это идет в фонд электронного издательства, как *некоммерческого партнерства* (есть такой вид в российском законодательстве).


Интересно, я не знал, что есть такой вид. 




> Боятся, что электронные варианты будут конкурировать с бумажными - беспочвенно...


Они уже конкурируют с бумажными.
http://vip.km.ru/literature/?author=Jauza
http://www.yurpractika.com/article.php?id=10000891 




> Это все от пренебрежения принятием лекарства от жадности....


Без комментариев.

Вот толковая статья об "экономике сознания в глобальной сети":
http://www.russ.ru/netcult/99-03-26/barlow.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> [B]Ассаджи, вот вы пишите воровство то, воровство сё. О каком воровстве речь?
> 
> Если кто то незаконно издает чужую книгу, то да, может быть, это воровство. Если копирайт не истек. Но, что то такие случаи не на слуху.


Известен случай, например, с "Голубым салом" Сорокина. Сейчас своими авторскими правами занялся Лукьяненко.
Мои переводы тоже незаконно издавались. Воровство стало широко распространенной практикой.




> Если человек читает книгу какое же тут воровство? Так если я даю бумажную книгу друзьям почитать то это, что ли тоже воровство по вашему и воровская ментальность?


Нет, конечно.




> Про обмен электронными книгами - очень сложная тема, в каждом конкретном случае нужно разбираться, если вы всё гребете под "воровство", то это несколько странно.
> 
> Или вы округляете обмен до воровства потому, что вам так легче думать?


Без комментариев.

До1 и PumpkinHead, если Вы хотите со мной общаться, то будьте добры соблюдать элементарную вежливость.

----------


## PampKin Head

Обмен е-буками и электронными версиями, в коих не прописаны правила сего действа - вполне нормальное явление. 

Но на сегодняшний день контент е-бука или файла - это (в подавляющем большинстве случаев) обьект защиты авторского права. Вот это уже воровство и незаконно.

Ведь никто не пишет, что "запрещается какое-либо копирование или воспроизведение целого или части для коммерческого использования"... Пишут, что копирование и воспроизведение без разрешения правообладателя просто запрещено.

Хе.

Будда Шакьямуни со Своим "а тот, кто выучит, запомнит, перепишет хотя бы гатху из этой сутры.... заслуги того будет трудно сосчитать" (прошу прощения за вольный пересказ) был бы весьма непопулярен среди поборников авторского права...

Итого: так и должно быть - "а кто воспроизведет, перепишет и распространит этот текст без коммерческой выгоды, для БВСЖ" - ништяки тому будут немерянны!

----------


## До

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Про обмен электронными книгами - очень сложная тема, в каждом конкретном случае нужно разбираться, если вы всё гребете под "воровство", то это несколько странно.
> 
> Или вы округляете обмен до воровства потому, что вам так легче думать?
> ...


Я соблюдаю элементарную вежливость. Как мне еще узнать кого человек вежливо называет ворами в каждом втором посте, если не задать прямой вопрос? Вот я получил ответ: да, нет, без комментариев. "Без комментариев" это, что значит? Может быть я по вашему вор? У меня сложилось по вашим постам впечателние, что любая (бесплатаная для переводчиков) публикация в интернете это воровство. Я хочу прояснить этот вопрос. Как мне это сделать?

----------


## До

Я сейчас просмотрел корешки некоторых буддийских книг, и вижу, что как правило тираж колеблется от 1000 до 2000. Однако бывают и исключения (до 5000).
Интересно узнать реальную статистику по покупкам буддийских е-книг. И количество скачивания из библиотек.
Вот Ланкаватара Сутра, с моего сайта скачана всего около 90 раз, за примерно 2 месяца. По ссылке с англоязычного форума (e-sangha) скачано около 40 раз, с русскоязычных (с этого и с orientalia) около 50 раз. Очень мало.

----------


## PampKin Head

А если прикинуть количество скачиваний книг Намкая Норбу Ринпоче? А тама копирайт прописан.

----------


## Ассаджи

> "Без комментариев" это, что значит? Может быть я по вашему вор?


Это значит, что я не собираюсь переходить на личности, и Вас прошу этого не делать.

О Вас я почти ничего не знаю, кроме заслуживающей уважения активности по переводу сутр.




> У меня сложилось по вашим постам впечателние, что любая (бесплатаная для переводчиков) публикация в интернете это воровство. Я хочу прояснить этот вопрос. Как мне это сделать?


Ничего подобного я своих сообщениях не писал.

Я только за бесплатное распространение информации.
Только оно должно осуществляться по доброй воле авторов и переводчиков. Если посредники не забирали бы полностью права на произведения, то многие авторы с удовольствием отдали бы свои работы для свободного распространения.




> Интересно узнать реальную статистику по покупкам буддийских е-книг. И количество скачивания из библиотек.
> Вот Ланкаватара Сутра, с моего сайта скачана всего около 90 раз, за примерно 2 месяца. По ссылке с англоязычного форума (e-sangha) скачано около 40 раз, с русскоязычных (с этого и с orientalia) около 50 раз. Очень мало.


Скачивают действительно не так уж много, а покупают еще меньше.

На Амазоне наиболее популярная из буддийских электронных книг
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=509396

имеет ранг продаж 559, то есть продается около 15 экземпляров каждый день.
http://www.fonerbooks.com/surfing.htm


Думаю, что электронное издательство по востоковедческой или буддийской тематике могло бы обеспечивать в том числе и массовое информирование читателей о книжных новинках, и за счет этого делать книги более доступными.

На данный момент книги на отдельных сайтах бывает трудно найти, и за счет этого они зачастую остаются невостребованными, хотя и бесплатны.

----------


## PampKin Head

друзья

наслаждайтесь чтением с экрана...

*ICE Book Reader Professional Russian*
http://www.ice-graphics.com/IndexR.html




> Лицензия:
> Бесплатна только для граждан стран бывшего СССР. Граждане других стран обязаны пользоваться shareware-версией программы.
> 
> Умеет все, что должна уметь читалка электронных книг. Понимает TXT, RTF, HTML, MS Word, PALM books (.PDB и .PRC) и книги Microsoft Reader (.LIT), а также умеет читать файлы прямо из архивов (zip, rar, arj, lzh, ha). Ультра плавный скроллинг с точным контролем скорости скроллинга, автоматически настраиваемая скорость скроллинга, full text antialising, супер скроллинг с субпиксельной точностью, волновой скроллинг, полная поддержка Unicode и всех известных кодировок, автоматическое распознавание русских кодировок, автоматическое переформатирование текста, система искусственного интеллекта распознающая формат текста, автоматическое раскрашивание текста, встроенные в код программы архиваторы ZIP, RAR, ARJ, LZH, HA - это лишь малый список возможностей.


есть у нее режим такой - книга... им и наслаждаюсь...

Have a nice reading...

----------


## PampKin Head

не заради дискуссии.

бродил по своему любимому ресурсу http://www.fenzin.org
глядь - предупреждение
его текст мне показался интересным:




> http://www.fenzin.org/warn.htm
> 
> 
> ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ:
> 
> ВНИМАНИЕ: Владельцы и создатели данного сайта не несут ответственность за использование ресурсов доступных на этом сайте. Вся информация дана исключительно в образовательных целях.
> 
> 1. Сайт является помещением библиотеки и копирование, сохранение на жестком диске или иной способ сохранения произведений осуществляются пользователями на свой риск.
> 
> ...

----------


## До

Удивительный пример каких угодно требований. Но разве "какие угодно требования" разумны? Например можно заявить, что смотреть на меня запрещено, и каждый смотрящий на меня ворует мой образ.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Удивительный пример каких угодно требований. Но разве "какие угодно требования" разумны? Например можно заявить, что смотреть на меня запрещено, и каждый смотрящий на меня ворует мой образ.*


Там эти правила даны как способ снять с себя ответственность за размещение произведений, подконтрольных авторскому праву. Тем и интересны. Хотя законной силы, скорее всего, не имеют.

----------


## Ассаджи

Я не я, и библиотека не моя.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.handy.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=53335




> Итак, обычная московская квартира, 2018 год. 
> - Пап, можно я с твой карточки сниму 99 баксов? За книжку надо заплатить...- 
> - А, что за книжка? 
> - Ну, этот. Достоевский. "Преступление и наказание". 
> - Так зачем покупать. У нас же есть. 
> - Да? А в каком файле? 
> - Причём тут файлы. Вот же он, на полке стоит... 
> - Фу-ууу. Это же бумажная книжка! 
> - Ну, и что? Я ж в твои годы её читал. 
> ...

----------


## Martanda

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

В точку!

----------


## Спокойный

Так что если сейчас не начнём бороться с авторским правом, потом поздно будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Не с авторским правом, как таковым, а с нездоровыми тенденциями со сторовы "мальчишей-плохишей", не принимающих лекарство от жадности и мечтающих (и осуществляющих на практике)  о манипуляции умами людей...

Antiglobalism forever!

P.S. Герой тот, кто победил самого себя....

----------


## До

Спокойный как никогда прав!

----------


## pnkv

Частный книгообмен
http://chk58.narod.ru/index.htm

выложены книги

Раздел Китай

История Китая; Учебник / Под редакцией А.В. Меликсетова.   
2-е изд., испр. и доп.  
М.: Изд-во МГУ, Изд-во «Высшая школа», 2002. — 736 с., 3000 экз.   
PDF – 3,7 Мб.  

Иванов А. И., Поливанов Е. Д. 
Грамматика современного китайского языка. Изд. 3-е, стереотипное.  
— М.: Едиториал УРСС, 2003. — 304 с. , 480 экз. (Лингвистическое наследие XX века. ) 
PDF – 15,4 Мб.

Сыма Цянь  
Исторические записки. Том 5.  
М. 1987, 365 стр., 5000 экз.  
PDF - 20,5 Мб.  

学生辞海 
PDF – 77,8 Мб 

学生辞源 
PDF – 97,5

辭海 в трех томах (1979 年版)
Сканы:
Т. 1 – 234 Мб. 
Т. 2 – 227 Мб. 
Т. 3 – 212 Мб.  

汉俄词典 (上海外国语学院)
Сканы -  96 Мб. 

常用谚语词典  
Формат SSR – 20 Мб.

说文解字注  
Формат SSR – 92,5 Мб.

实用汉语图解词典  
Формат SSR – 29 Мб.  

Раздел «Тибет»

达赖喇嘛传   
牙含章 编著  
(биографии Далай-лам от 1-го до 14-го)
北京 1984， 358 页 
PDF – 15 Мб.

Весь список на сайте

----------


## Ассаджи

Итак, обычная московская квартира, 2004 год. 
- Пап, ну не хочу я учить английский! Мне он нужен, как зайцу стоп-сигнал!
- Не нужен сейчас, пригодится потом.
- Когда потом?
- Вот скажи, какой профессией ты будешь заниматься в будущем?
- Хмм... Может, буду делать компьютерные игры.
- Вот, а компьютерные игры делаются на английском, и программы для их создания тоже имеют английский интерфейс.
- А почему не на русском?
- На отечественном рынке программы разворовывают, а в цивилизованных странах они защищены авторским правом.
- Ну, тогда я буду снимать фильмы в стиле фэнтези.
- А чтобы окупить затраты на такие фильмы, их тоже нужно продавать в английском варианте.
- А почему не на русском? 
- Здесь фильмы сразу же воруются и распространяются пиратами.
- Тогда я выучу китайский язык, буду переводить древние книги и писать исследования по истории Китая.
- Такие книги и исследования тоже придется писать на английском.
- Но ведь можно писать на русском.
- Можно, но придется делать это в свободное время, зарабатывая на жизнь чем-то другим.
- А разве здесь нельзя зарабатывать написанием книг?
- Книги на русском тут же отсканируют и разместят в инете, большого тиража или второго издания не будет, так что окупятся только типографские расходы.
- Тогда я стану профессором и буду читать лекции по истории Китая.
- Это придется делать на английском языке, за границей. Самые толковые российские ученые уже там.
- А почему не на русском?
- В России считается, что образование должно быть бесплатным, за него принципиально не платят. Поэтому профессорам приходится или подрабатывать чем-то еще, или уезжать за границу.
- Пап, и что же нам делать в этой стране? 
- Как что? Во-первых, здесь еще не всё разворовали. Во-вторых, можно воровать у жителей других стран.

----------


## До

На русском языке и мысли не те, всё про воровство да про воровство. То ли дело на английском можно спокойно помыслить о зарабатывании денег.

----------


## Aleksey

Если не ошибаюсь, Сыма Цянь сейчас переиздается "Муравьём"

----------


## pnkv

> Если не ошибаюсь, Сыма Цянь сейчас переиздается "Муравьём"


Вроде бы, переиздает, по-прежнему, Восточная литература. 
Только вот заключительный том никак не могут выпустить.

----------


## Aleksey

> Вроде бы, переиздает, по-прежнему, Восточная литература


Прошу прощения, перепутал, через "Муравья" его можно приобрести. Какие-то тома есть у них в каталоге.

----------


## Martanda

оказывается, тема авторского права интересует не только буддистов  :Smilie: 

http://forum.christianity.org.ru/top...m=5&topic=2765

----------


## pnkv

По причине большого количества новых поступлений и расширения разделов Приватной Библиотеки (ПБ), дальнейшая поддержка сайта ЧК (http://chk58.narod.ru/) не предполагается. О новинках ПБ можно узнавать по следующим ссылкам: 

      китайский раздел 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,10896.0.html 

      японский раздел 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,7907.0.html 

      корейский раздел 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,9991.0.html 

      монгольский раздел 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,10684.0.html 

      Индия и Тибет 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,10695.0.html 

      прочее 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,10704.0.html

----------


## pnkv

Китайский раздел приватной библиотеки (бывшее http://chk58.narod.ru/) заработал в тестовом открытом режиме.

Подробности:
http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,80.0.html

На данный момент выложены:

Сыма Цянь 
Исторические записки. Том 1.
М. Восточная литература, 2001 г., 416 с., 1.000 экз.

Крюков М.В., Хуан Шуин
ДРЕВНЕКИТАЙСКИЙ ЯЗЫК
М., «Наука»  Главная редакция восточной литературы 
1978, 3.000 экз., 512 стр.

Тань Аошуан
Китайская картина мира: язык, культура, ментальность.
М., Языки славянской культуры, 2004, 240 с., 1000 экз.

Хун Жэнь, Пятый чаньский Патриарх
Трактат об основах совершенствования сознания.
(Сю синь яо лунь)
Перевод Торчинова Е.А.
СПб, Дацан Гунзэчойнэй, 1994, 68 с., 5000 экз.

Haenisch 
Lehrgang der klassischen chinesischen Schriftsprache 
I/II Studienausgabe 
Leipzig, 1990, 420 S.

Большой китайско-русский словарь под ред. Ошанина (в 4 томах)

《学生辞海》

《学生辞源》

Философы из Хуайнани (Хуайнаньцзы)
Перевод Померанцевой Л.Е.
М., Мысль, 2004, 430 с., 3.000 экз.

Корнилов О. А.
Языковые картины мира как производные национальных менталитетов. 
2-е изд., испр. и доп. - М.: ЧеРо, 2003, 349 с., 1500 экз.

Intermediate Cantonese: a grammar and workbook.
Virginia Yip and Stephen Matthews

Basic Cantonese: a grammar and workbook.
Virginia Yip and Stephen Matthews

Цветы сливы в золотой вазе или Цзинь, Пин, Мэй 
( 金瓶梅 )

Цао Сюэцинь
Сон в красном тереме
Роман в трех томах
Перевод с китайского В. Панасюка
М. «Художественная литература», Научно-издательский центр «Ладомир»

Пять домов Дзэн. 
Составление и редакция Томаса Клири.
Перевод с английского Котенко Р. В.
СПб.: Евразия, 2001.— 256 с., 4000 экз.

Арсеньев В.К.
Китайцы в Уссурийском крае
Ф. Нансен 
В страну Будущего
 М.: Издательство Крафт+, 2004. - 352 с, 1500 экз.

----------


## pnkv

В библиотеке на форуме "Восточное полушарие" открыт "Индийский раздел", в котором будут выкладываться книги по буддизму, языкам и культуре Индии

http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,86.0.html

----------


## pnkv

Выложены в библиотеке «Восточного полушария»:

Васубандху
Абхидхармакоша. Энциклопедия Абхидхармы.
Раздел первый. Анализ по классам элементов.
Перевод с санскрита, введение, комментарий, историко-философское исследование В.И. Рудого.
М., Наука. Главная редакция восточной литературы, 1990, 328 стр., 5.000 экз.
(Bibliotheca Buddnica. XXXV)
PDF 15 Мб. 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20451.0.html

Tatjana & Mirabai Blau 
«Buddhistische Symbole» 
1999 г., 223 стр. (язык – немецкий)
PDF – 5,54 Mb.

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20453.0.html

Лама Анагарика Говинда
«Психология раннего буддизма. Основы тибетского мистицизма»
Спб, Андреев и сыновья, 1993, 470 стр., 5000 экз.
PDF –  27 Мб 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20456.0.html

Щербатской Ф.И.
Избранные труды по буддизму.
(«Буддийская логика. Введение», «Центральная концепция буддизма и значение термина дхарма», «Концепция буддийской нирваны»)
М., Наука 1988, 427 стр., 20.000 экз. 
pdf – 22,4 Мб.


http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20458.0.html

Андросов В.П
«Будда Шакьямуни и индийский буддизм. Современное истолкование древних текстов»
Москва, 2001, 509 стр., 2000 экз.
PDF – 25 Мб.

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20461.0.html

Encyclopedia of Buddhism
Robert E. Buswell, Jr., Editor in Chief
Volume 1 (A-L)
pdf – 30,5 Мб. 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,20471.0.html

Источниковедение и историография истории буддизма. Страны центральной Азии. 
Новосибирск, Наука 1986, 125 стр., 18.050 экз. 


http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,21655.0.html

Пульсовая диагностика тибетской медицины.
Новосибирск, Наука, 1988, 136 стр., 81000 экз. 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,21656.0.html

----------


## pnkv

Розенберг О. О.
Труды по буддизму.
М.: Наука. Главная редакция восточной литературы, 1991—295 с., 10.000 экз.
(Библиотека отечественного востоковедения).
PDF – 20 мб.

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22692.0.html

ПАГСАМ-ДЖОНСАН: История и хронология Тибета
Перевод с тибетского языка, предисловие, комментарий доктора исторических наук Р. Е. Пубаева
Новосибирск, Наука 1991, 265 стр., 6.100 экз. 
PDF – 11 Мб. 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22501.0.html

СМЕРТИ ВОПРЕКИ
Антология секретных учений о смерти и умирании в традиции Дзогчен тибетского буддизма. 
На основе текстов Лонгчен Рабджама, Джигме Лингпа, Карма Лингпа, Семнадцит тантр Дзогчена Ментак-дэ.
Перевод с тибетского и комментарий Ламы Сонам Дордже. 
М., Грааль 2003, 195 стр., 1.000 экз. 
PDF – 10 Мб. 

http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22227.0.html

----------


## pnkv

Ден Мин Дао
Хроники Дао. Тайная жизнь даосского учителя
Издательство: София, 1997 г.,  432 стр. Тираж: 5000 экз.
PDF – 25,5 Мб.
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22699.0.html

Галсан С., Грабарь И.А.
Учебник монгольского языка для иностранцев
Улан-Батор,  1989, 288 стр., 1000 экз.
PDF – 11,6 Мб. 
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22803.0.html

Таны танил сурах бичиг
Улан-Батор | 2002 | 42 стр. | PDF – 1,8 Мб. 
Учебник по старомонгольскому языку (на монгольском языке).
http://polusharie.com/index.php/topic,22824.0.html

----------


## pnkv

Библиотека при форуме Восточное полушарие:
http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,64.0.html
(доступ в библиотеку возможен только зарегистрированным на форуме пользователям)

Новые поступления:

Психологические аспекты буддизма. 
(сборник статей)
Новосибирск, Наука 1986 г., 162 стр., 49.350 экз.

Буддизм и культурно-психологические традиции народов Востока.
— Новосибирск: Наука. Сиб. отд-ние, 1990.— 216 с., 40.000 экз. 
PDF - 10,2 Мб.

О Ын Кюн
Возникновение буддийского танца в Корее и его развитие в VII – IX веках. 
СПб. (выходных данных нет)
PDF – 1,62 Мб.

----------


## До

> Васубандху
> Абхидхармакоша. Энциклопедия Абхидхармы.
> Раздел первый. Анализ по классам элементов.
> Перевод с санскрита, введение, комментарий, историко-философское исследование В.И. Рудого.
> М., Наука. Главная редакция восточной литературы, 1990, 328 стр., 5.000 экз.
> (Bibliotheca Buddnica. XXXV)
> PDF 15 Мб.


А нет ли или не предвидятся ли у вас остальные тома этого произведения?

----------


## pnkv

Намечается отсканировать раздел третий и четвертый. К сожаленью, второй недоступен из-за незначительно тиража. Если бы кто отсканировал второй раздел, был бы очень благодарен.

----------


## До

Кстати, второй том всё еще продается на Озоне.

----------


## pnkv

Если вы имеете в виду это
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/119564/
то там только третий и четвертый раздел. 

Второй раздел был опубликован только в книге:

Васубандху. Абхидхармакоша (Энциклопедия Абхидхармы). Раздел I: Учение о классах элементов. Раздел II: Учение о факторах доминирования в психике. 
М. 1998

----------


## До

Ах. Теперь понятно. Thx.

ps. 5й и 6й разделы всё еще продаются -
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1330081/

update: Уже не продаётся.  :Frown:

----------


## pnkv

Новые поступления:

Синяя Летопись. Перевод с тибетского Ю.Н. Рериха, перевод с английского О.В. Альбедиля
и Е.Ю. Харьковой. — СПб.: Евразия, 2001. — 768 с. 
Книги 1-7

Тибетский язык  Рерих Ю.Н.
Серия «Лингвистическое наследие XX века»
Тибетский язык. 2 – е изд., стереотипное. – М.: Эдиториал УРСС, 
2001. – 136 с.

Бидия Дандарович Дандарон
Д17 «Черная Тетрадь» (О Четырех Благородных Истинах Будды)
СПБ.: Издательство «Дацан Гунзэчойнэй», 1995.-96с.
Тираж 2000 экз.

«Онцар гадон дэр дзод» — тибетский медицинский трактат 
Пер. с тиб. / Предисл. Э. Г. Базарона, В. Н. Пупышева.
— Новосибирск: Наука. Сиб. отд-ние, 1989.-161 с., 90.000 экз.
PDF - 6,5 Мб. 

Скрынникова Т. Д.
Ламаистская церковь и государство. Внешняя Монголия. XVI - начало ХХ века.
Новосибирск: Наука., 1988, 104 стр., 4400 экз.
PDF (OCR) – 7 Мб.

http://polusharie.com/index.php/board,64.0.html

Разделы по странам доступны только зарегистрированным пользователям.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Кому нужны книги Ламы Анагарики Говинды "Психология раннего буддизма" и "Основы тибетского мистицизма" Изд."Андреев и сыновья" СПб 1993. Могу подкинуть адреса.
Книги Изд."Нартанг"  "Лам рим чем мо" "Шестиразовая йога" обязательно иметь посвящения аннутара-йоги!!!!

----------


## Грег

Книги по буддизму в формате MS Reader (*.lit), оптимизированные для КПК.

http://www.rakitin.ru/bibl/budh.php

----------


## pnkv

Опять двадцать пять:




> Если вы нарушаете авторские права, вы вопреки воле автора используете то, что он создал, его имущество. 
> Это то же самое, что взять коня покататься без спроса у хозяина.
> Вы используете то, что вам не дали. Что является воровством.
> Это неблагой поступок, который ведёт к соответствующим кармическим последствиям.


(из темы: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=6514 )

Авторское право это не конь, а скорее дырка от бублика. 
Можно ли украсть дырку от бублика? 
Было ли авторское право до изобретения книгопечатания?
Будет ли нарушено авторское право, если я гусиным пером перепишу книгу в ученическую тетрадь?
Автору принадлежит только право на точное воспроизведение той последовательности букв, в котором он их расставил. И это всё... 

Никаких кармических последствий нарушение авторского права не несет. Не надо путать карму и законы, писанные человеком. Если завтра будет принят закон «каждый разбивающий яйцо с тупой стороны – подлежит наказанию бамбуковыми палками», то на вопрос «будет ли иметь кармические последствия, если я разобью яйцо с острого конца», вы тоже будете отвечать положительно?

----------


## pnkv

Поддержка электронной библиотеки на форуме Восточное полушарие прекращена. Проект переехал на Профессиональный востоковедческий форум по адресу:
http://www.hanzi.ru/forum/index.php?act=idx

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Тинлей Норбу. Золотой Ключик к сокровищнице многообразия основных принципов 
общей и особой буддийской Дхармы. 

Формат - djvu. 6 Mb.

http://slil.ru/22937896
зеркало - http://rapidshare.de/files/26339392/GoldenKey.djvu.html

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Ньошул Кенпо Ринпоче. ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЕ ВЕЛИКОЕ СОВЕРШЕНСТВО. Учения дзогчена и ваджрные песни.


http://rapidshare.de/files/26557318/...enpo.djvu.html
http://slil.ru/22943895

----------


## Грег

> Тинлей Норбу. Золотой Ключик к сокровищнице многообразия основных принципов 
> общей и особой буддийской Дхармы. 
> 
> Ньошул Кенпо Ринпоче. ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЕ ВЕЛИКОЕ СОВЕРШЕНСТВО. Учения дзогчена и ваджрные песни.


Обновление!
Эти и другие книги и статьи в формате MS Reader (*.lit), оптимизированные для КПК:

http://www.rakitin.ru/bibl/budh.php

ПАТРУЛ РИНПОЧЕ. СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯС. Рябов. Буддизм и современная эскалация насилияШардза Таши Гьялцен. Комментарии Лопона Тензина Намдака. КАПЛИ СЕРДЦА ДХАРМАКАЙИНАМКАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ. Друнг, Дэу и Бон. Традиции преданий, языка символов и бон в древнем ТибетеТендзин Вангьял. ИСЦЕЛЕНИЕ ФОРМОЙ, ЭНЕРГИЕЙ И СВЕТОММАХАЯНА ШРАДДХОТПАДА ШАСТРАДжон РЕЙНОЛЬДС. ДЗОГЧЕН В ТРАДИЦИИ БОНТинлей Норбу. ЗОЛОТОЙ КЛЮЧИКЛопон Тэндзин Намдак. ОБРЕТЕНИЕ БУДДОВОСТИ. Согласно Дзогчен традиции Бон.ЧОГЬЯЛ НАМХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ. УЧЕНИЕ СЕМДЭНьошул Кенпо Ринпоче. ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЕ ВЕЛИКОЕ СОВЕРШЕНСТВО. Учения дзогчена и ваджрные песни

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Мнение: я активно использую электронные книги, но распечатывая их.
Читать "самопальные" сканы с ошипками и очепятками уже не хочу.
Хочу качественные книги с минимальными затратами на подготовку к их печати на принтере (pdf - идеальный формат для этого). За это готов платить не очень большие деньги (десятки рублей за полноценную книгу в 500-600 страниц). 

Пример: электронная версия Ламрима (это просто идентичный напечатанному вариант книги и поэтому очень хорошее качество), книги Геше Джампы Тинлея.

Я печатаю и другие книги, но часто трачу время на форматирование.
Поэтому позиция Ассаджи мне понятна и я считаю что при грамотной организации это вполне реально.

Также стоит провести некоторое ислледование (например на этом форуме) какие устанавливать цены и выяснить потребительские особенности такого товара как электронные книги (например для меня это качество текста и возможность печати на принтере может быть ограниченное количество).

Для реализации этого проекта нужно в том числе и общественное мнение и пока (судя по высказываниям здесь) даже сообщество на форуме не достаточно сознательно и не способствует этому решению.

Мы живем в реальных обстоятельствах и переводчики (и авторы) тоже едят и пьют. 

Если возможно справедливое возмещение их труда без продажи я всячески за. 

Одним из механизмов являются платные семинары, но он не для всех доступен. В целом это проблема связана с дальнейшим увеличением роли материальных вещей в современном мире.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от pnkv
> 
> ...


Скажите пожалуйста, что-нибудь продвинулось в этом направлении?

----------


## pnkv

> Скажите пожалуйста, что-нибудь продвинулось в этом направлении?


Продвинулось, отсканированы все части, кроме недавно вышедшего пятого раздела. Но так как энтузиазм масс исчерпан, то альтруизм сменился прагматизмом, упертостью и жлобизмом. Сканы будут распространяться только среди участников подпольного сообщества сканировщиков.

----------

